# How Does This Make You Feel?



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

So I posted this pic on my fb page. So far it has had 42 shares and 29 likes. This is between my friends and friends with my old boss who is a horse advocate.

What I want to know is your first thoughts when you see this picture. Are you pro rodeo or against it?










I am against rodeo's 100%. I have seen much, being as how I live in the town that claims to have the "World's Oldest Rodeo." Heh, this statement is wrong in so many ways. First off, rodeo's aren't all over the world. The U.S, Canada, and Mexico are the most known for rodeo's. They obviously don't do their homework.

But the things they do to animals for entertainment is just wrong. How can injuring animals be seen as a sport? Breaking animals, backs, legs, shoulders, hips, and killing them on the spot. This is fun? This is a sport? I've seen animals beaten, shocked with tazers, broken, injured, babies separated from moms and never returned, and the worst, I've seen them die. These people create "Death Sleds." These are sleds made to drag out the injured or dead animals. Wouldn't they get the hint that it's wrong, if they have to make sleds to carry out multiple dead or injured animals? Come on! These people need some brain cells!

This is one of the places that exposes the dark side to this "sport." I say take a look to understand further. Even a TV show from the UK came to visit the rodeo for the first time and they saw the cruelty. There show is on this channel as well.
SHARKonlineorg - YouTube

Go ahead, take a look and share with me your opinions. I'm just trying to figure out the percentages that are for and against this so called "sport".


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Im pro rodeo, accidents happen this picture up here isnt the norm. The guys I know and have grown up with are some of the best horsemen I have ever known. There horses are treated like gold and so are the broncs, bulls and calves that help make them there money. As in every sport there are accidents that happen and things can go wrong. Football there are guys with broken bones and spinal injuries from 1 freak hit, Horse racing after working in the barns there I can say is one of the more worse animal sports , if you want to hate and bann one why not horse racing too? more injuries in that sport then in rodeo ever. 
We have had a rodeo up here for as long as I can remember, no problems then 1 year a calf gets injured and died as a result wile being roped and all hell broke lose, advocates started crying blah blah.... You care about the cows so much go visit a slaughter house and see how "humanely" they are killed.
I find it funny how people take 1 or 2 bad storys and turn it into some cruel inhhumane thing . Go get to know these cow boys, go see behind the scenes watch how they treat there animals I would say some of the best . There are always the couple bad apples you will find that in any line of work , I wish people would get facts and learn about sports and what is involved rather then jumping on the media wagon and calling "ABUSE" when 1 bad accident happens. I know with the calgary stampede that just passed there was a bad chuck wagon accident I believe 3-4 horses had to be euthanized, now people are calling wagon races cruel and want them to end..

If you don't like it , don't watch it. don't ruin it for familys who have grown up this way and understand the rodeo life and actually LIVE it , vs those who watch maybe once a year or better yet know nothing on rodeo and only speak up when they HEAR of an accident in the media. 

They do revise rules as well when accidents happen to better protect the animals, when we had the calf roping accident here they revised the rules as to what point the rope had to be on the calve and the way it had to be tied .


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

angelbaby said:


> Im pro rodeo, accidents happen this picture up here isnt the norm. The guys I know and have grown up with are some of the best horsemen I have ever known. There horses are treated like gold and so are the broncs, bulls and calves that help make them there money. As in every sport there are accidents that happen and things can go wrong. Football there are guys with broken bones and spinal injuries from 1 freak hit, Horse racing after working in the barns there I can say is one of the more worse animal sports , if you want to hate and bann one why not horse racing too? more injuries in that sport then in rodeo ever.
> We have had a rodeo up here for as long as I can remember, no problems then 1 year a calf gets injured and died as a result wile being roped and all hell broke lose, advocates started crying blah blah.... You care about the cows so much go visit a slaughter house and see how "humanely" they are killed.
> I find it funny how people take 1 or 2 bad storys and turn it into some cruel inhhumane thing . Go get to know these cow boys, go see behind the scenes watch how they treat there animals I would say some of the best . There are always the couple bad apples you will find that in any line of work , I wish people would get facts and learn about sports and what is involved rather then jumping on the media wagon and calling "ABUSE" when 1 bad accident happens. I know with the calgary stampede that just passed there was a bad chuck wagon accident I believe 3-4 horses had to be euthanized, now people are calling wagon races cruel and want them to end..
> 
> ...


:goodpost:

I lived on a ranch next door to a rodeo for a majority of my childhood and have never seen an animal hurt.

I am to tired to type so I am just piggy backing off Angel.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I agree with angelbaby. I feel sometimes these activists just look for bad in every way possible. I was raised around rodeo folk and honestly they treat their animals like gold. They are what puts bread on the table and the clothes on their back on top of alot get attached to their animals and really believe their animals are their family. I am pro rodeo I think some of these people fussing about the cruelty in rodeo need to grow some cajones and realize there are alot worse things out there I'm not saying there aren't some horrible people somewhere doing bad things to these animals in rodeo but, from what I know and experienced it just doesn't happen the way these videos depict and claim. .


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

MSK said:


> from what I know and experienced *it just doesn't happen the way these videos depict and claim.* .


Hmmm kinda like what happens with a certain breed of dog ......


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

EXACTLY Holly, I would expect owners of THIS breed in particular to understand how the media can turn things to be viewed in a different light then it actually is. If everything were true what the media tells, then we would all be in some horrible situations here :s , get facts yourself and stop relying on the media to form opinions for you


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I was raised up at A horse racetrack. My step father was A jockey. I did see things that turned my stomach,yet I saw as many folks being as diligent as you would expect. Their we're also alot of cock fighting, same scenario.
It's like anything, even though, back in my old bulldog days we had owners and handlers that took the best of care with game dogs, that said, we had A few that just couldn't help their ignorance.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

I have to disagree with the statement that ranchers treat their animals like gold. I live next to these cowboy folk. So far, I have watched multiple horses die in their care, one horse was gored and they stitched it up themselves and made it continue to work, I've seen the horses so lame that they sway to just to stay on their feet, I gave one of the horses bute just to take away some of the pain. They have no shelters, their feet are never done, the horses run from their owners when they see them coming. Not once have I seen a vet there. They are back yard breeders, they just studded out a stallion whom is sterile. But they do not know he is sterile apparently. His testicles haven't dropped and the stallion is probably 5. If their testicles do not drop, the sperm dies. I've watched them literally run their horses into the ground until they can't move. They abuse their animals, they kick them, hit them, choke them and so on. To top it all off the last incident was when they put weaned babies with the adult geldings, and the one filly was attacked. She was lucky to survive. Again living conditions are horrible, they also keep there stallions in to short of fences. Stallions need to be kept in 6ft or higher fencing. There fences are 4ft at best. One of their damn stallions jumped the fence into our yard and raped my mare. I was just about ready to rip off their heads. They also tend to keep 12-15 horses on there 1 acre property. 

These people also do backyard rodeo's. The animals suffer the abuse of a normal rodeo, just this time the cowboys are all drunk. It spooks our animals and to be honest the rest of us all look on in disgust. 

I can get proof of all of this. The living conditions, the injuries, the abuse. All I would have to do is sit outside for an hour and take pictures.

All the rest of the people out here are the same. Even a girl I used to be friends with.. she changed. She used to show, and when her horse passed she got into rodeo's. Now she rides her dads horse, and in a year this went from a nice looking gelding, into looking like a worn down rug. He lost his muscle and his back is swayed. In just a year he looks the age of 26, and he is 16. She now see's animals as material objects like every other cowboy. They wear out and break down the animal, which usually dies. And then they just get a new one and do it all over again. I've seen some really, really nice looking horses get ruined, or die. Like one they have now, he isn't rideable. He never had a chance to. He was a 2yr old stallion went at it with the others, got stuck in a fence and permanently ruined his shoulder. He would of been a really nice english horse too. 

Not all ranchers are cruel though. Just the ones involved with the rodeo circuits seem to be well, dicks. Animals are worthless to them, replaceable. Rodeo's never used to be so bad. If their animals got hurt they were screwed. Now people have an abundance of replacements, so who cares if they die. Just bring out another poor soul. 

It's very sad, and frankly sickens me to see.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Reminds me of how the media has distorted the truth of the ApBT breed, since the 1976 Animal Welfare Act came out.
About stealing small dogs to train pit dogs, lol. 
One with brains would never do that...it would counter all it's natural abilities and skills.
There is no blood lust anyways. 
And beating dogs? Come on, in the old days dogmen provided more care than the average pet owner,
even the best owners who may have been against the sport.
Then I read that the sport puts other dogs at risk of disease!!!
Hell, any sick dog would never have been used!
They say dogs were "forced", but fail to see if a dog had to be forced, they weren't even considered.
A dog had to be schooled, and enjoy it to progress. 
And it was ALWAYS given proper care. Dogs were fine and awaited next chance.
It is compared to barbaric cruelty in the animal lover mind. 
Yet how many complain in a church each Sunday, for God creating predators?
People DO make things out to be more than they really are. 

Where did they get this crap? M Vick has been used as an example in many cases. 
That guy, who DID pay for his crimes, was a joke in regards to dogs.
He knew only the things the media began putting out in the 80's.
If the media says it, it must be true....most people think that way.
The punks in the inner city had no knowledge of animals to begin with.
When this breed was discovered, their imaginations went wild.
They started mass producing the dogs that should have been culled.
Human aggressive, oversized, and even crossing with HA breeds.

The cruelest species on earth are humans, who inflict more suffering on each other than any animal ever has.
Admit or deny, the media and Animal Control, and HSUS are the ones responsible for millions of abused dogs over the years!
How? By filling the public mind with their lies, that's how. 

But, I agree somewhat, Jaws, in what you're saying.
But doesn't everything in life have the good and bad? I like rodeos, professional ones.
Somebody else pointed out horse racing....very true, far more cruelty in that sport!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Jaws101 said:


> I have to disagree with the statement that ranchers treat their animals like gold. I live next to these cowboy folk. So far, I have watched multiple horses die in their care, one horse was gored and they stitched it up themselves and made it continue to work, I've seen the horses so lame that they sway to just to stay on their feet, I gave one of the horses bute just to take away some of the pain. They have no shelters, their feet are never done, the horses run from their owners when they see them coming. Not once have I seen a vet there. They are back yard breeders, they just studded out a stallion whom is sterile. But they do not know he is sterile apparently. His testicles haven't dropped and the stallion is probably 5. If their testicles do not drop, the sperm dies. I've watched them literally run their horses into the ground until they can't move. They abuse their animals, they kick them, hit them, choke them and so on. To top it all off the last incident was when they put weaned babies with the adult geldings, and the one filly was attacked. She was lucky to survive. Again living conditions are horrible, they also keep there stallions in to short of fences. Stallions need to be kept in 6ft or higher fencing. There fences are 4ft at best. One of their damn stallions jumped the fence into our yard and raped my mare. I was just about ready to rip off their heads. They also tend to keep 12-15 horses on there 1 acre property.
> 
> These people also do backyard rodeo's. The animals suffer the abuse of a normal rodeo, just this time the cowboys are all drunk. It spooks our animals and to be honest the rest of us all look on in disgust.
> 
> ...


That is very much like saying cause 1 or 2 pit bulls have biten people they are all man biters. I have grown up on ranches and part of rodeos, although I favored more english riding events I still rode in barrel racing and grew up watching my uncles and dad ride broncos and raise cattle both for meat and rodeo uses. NEVER once have I seen any of them nor the guys involved in our rodeos here act like that , abuse animals in the slightest.

You are basing an opinion off 1 very poorly run ranch , one that if you can get so much proof I wonder why you haven't reported them to the authorities? that type of care is called for abuse charges to be pressed.

If my uncles horses were in any shape close to what you described how would they even make money? there horses HAVE to be in top condition to perform to there fullest, without that they can not win. A sick bronco or Bull wont perform as well either , the ranchers who raise these animals get paid as well, they want champion bulls ones who kick and buck and throw off there riders BEFORE time runs out .

I would say visit some TOP ranches where they raise champion bulls, broncos. find a real cowboy and follow his routine and see how he treats his animals. The ones beside you should not be taken as the example you base your opinion on. That is like saying I seen how vick treated his dogs so every pit bull owner must be that way.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

yeah I don't know much about it all all to make an opinion, but I am not a fan, just doesn't seem very fun to watch, but I also don't like watching cars drive around in circles over and over either and tons of people are entertained by car races. That picture is horrible, WTH is that animal in the first picture? a cow? so weird looking. I don't make any assumptions but I would think there is good and bad in EVERYTHING. 

Look at professional sports and what not with steroids and other performance enhancing drugs. Everything in life that brings in money has people who are corrupt in some sort, some people respect it and others who profit just like in dog breeding there are good and bad, to lump it all together just doesn't seem right and ruins it for the ones who do care. 

As far as taking credit for the "WORLD" anything, The United States, for some reason thinks this a LOT. World Champion's at baseball, football, basketball, hockey (well Canada is in the NHL too) but we only play our country and yet claim to be the best in the world. Its not just rodeo's, lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ames said:


> That picture is horrible, WTH is that animal in the first picture? a cow? so weird looking.


Being as they are action shots they show things a bit different. The cow probably looks normal.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

The cow is being roped. It shows how it affects the animal when it's roped. You can see the strain on the neck and back. Necks, and backs are broken this way. The second cow is being flipped onto it's neck. Again possible breakage. And the cow in the bottom picture has suffered a broken leg. 

Well as I stated not all places are like that. As for reporting the people out here, the animals control, and live stock inspectors don't care. There is so much of the same thing in everyone else's back yards that they just don't even bother to come out when called. We called out the sheriffs once on another horse that was starved and fell over a fence trying to get weeds. I watched that poor horse die, and the cops just look the other way. The law out here is all the same, because they are the same people. This again is sickening. 

As for broncs and bucking bulls, they are not meant to buck. So being bred for this is a bunch of bull. The only reason they buck is do to having a strap placed around their sensitive flank area. If you watch the animals continue to buck after the rider is gone. They stop once the strap is released. 

Yes some animals are treated differently in their home environment. But once they get to a rodeo it's all the same. The animals are all put in the same conditions. Small pens (usually muddy or full of manure), no food, and they are lucky to get water. Of course this is all hard to see from the stands, but i've taken close looks. Also if you have ever seen horses transported in double decker trailers, that is illegal. Most ranchers use this method to transport livestock.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

It sounds like you have your opinion formed already so no point arguing. Just saying it isnt all like that at all.of course they have small pens at the rodeo , I used to show all over the place with my horses and when we left the farm to go to shows there stalls were usually alot smaller at the shows or we used the trailers for stalls you dont have luxury pastures to turn out , when they go home after the show/ rodeo they have places. I dont doubt there are bad apples and by the sounds of it you have seen the worst, I guess Im lucky enough to have seen alot of the good owners and riders involved. I will say majority of people who cry over things like this are usually people who see nothing but maybe 1 rodeo or a small clip of the worst things to have happened on the media and have actual no experience of there own to form a fair judgement. I can give you credit for actually having seen things with your own eyes and been able to form the opinion you have against rodeo's. If more people used there own facts and info they gather on there own vs listening to the media on it all we would be in a lot better place with alot of issues in this world.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> Being as they are action shots they show things a bit different. The cow probably looks normal.


haha thanks, I am sure it does and is normal, being as I am a city girl, my cows are black and white, and sometimes brown. Never seen a yellow or all white one so though it was a goat or something, lol. Also didn't know it was a rope there, was looking on my phone.


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Honestly, I don't know enough about rodeo to form an opinion. I do know that most animal lovers like to call just about any sport involving animals and hard physical activity cruel. Horse Races, Hog hunting, greyhound racing, earthdog trials, weight pulling. I think you get the point.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Kenaii said:


> I do know that most animal lovers like to call just about any sport involving animals and hard physical activity cruel. Horse Races, Hog hunting, greyhound racing, earthdog trials, weight pulling. I think you get the point.


Exactly!:goodpost:


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Kenaii said:


> Honestly, I don't know enough about rodeo to form an opinion. I do know that most animal lovers like to call just about any sport involving animals and hard physical activity cruel. Horse Races, Hog hunting, greyhound racing, earthdog trials, weight pulling. I think you get the point.


:goodpost: Yep.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I am from Colorado and all of the rodeos I went to were just fine, no animal was abused and all were well care of!! We had several friends who did this and they took wonderful care of them all! However, that is not to say the cruelty doesn't exit amongst the sport. Accidents happen and so does abuse. I personally think overall, they are alright and that it is the the few bad apples that ruin it for everyone else who actually are taking care of them and not abusing their animals......

Just because *some* people choose to abuse their animals and participate in the sport, does not mean the the whole sport itself is bad.


----------



## TheIncredibleSocks (Sep 8, 2012)

I grew up around team roping(my uncles a professional roper)and they do treat the horses and cattle like prized possessions.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Jaws101 said:


> I have to disagree with the statement that ranchers treat their animals like gold. I live next to these cowboy folk. So far, I have watched multiple horses die in their care, one horse was gored and they stitched it up themselves and made it continue to work, I've seen the horses so lame that they sway to just to stay on their feet, I gave one of the horses bute just to take away some of the pain. They have no shelters, their feet are never done, the horses run from their owners when they see them coming. Not once have I seen a vet there. They are back yard breeders, they just studded out a stallion whom is sterile. But they do not know he is sterile apparently. His testicles haven't dropped and the stallion is probably 5. If their testicles do not drop, the sperm dies. I've watched them literally run their horses into the ground until they can't move. They abuse their animals, they kick them, hit them, choke them and so on. To top it all off the last incident was when they put weaned babies with the adult geldings, and the one filly was attacked. She was lucky to survive. Again living conditions are horrible, they also keep there stallions in to short of fences. Stallions need to be kept in 6ft or higher fencing. There fences are 4ft at best. One of their damn stallions jumped the fence into our yard and raped my mare. I was just about ready to rip off their heads. They also tend to keep 12-15 horses on there 1 acre property.
> 
> These people also do backyard rodeo's. The animals suffer the abuse of a normal rodeo, just this time the cowboys are all drunk. It spooks our animals and to be honest the rest of us all look on in disgust.
> 
> ...


I've been to tons of rodeos and I've never see anything like this. Sometimes these guys give 20-30k and up for these horses I couldn't imagine them treat them like anything less than gold and a guy I know rents calfs and cattle out for roping and penning. If those calves were treated badly he wouldnt be doing it. I also must say TONS of foals have been the product of a stud not dropping and the owners mistaking it for being gelded or sterile. That is totally untrue. If they haven't dropped they can still produce foals until they have a surgery to prevent it. I also disagree that a stud needs to be kept in 6ft high fence. That's just like saying a pitbull should be kept on a chain. My aunt breeds horses for a living and had standard height fences. She has never had an issue. I have a stud and I have standard height fences. My neighbors have a mare and we've never had an issue. Animals are very much unpredictable I understand but my stud as well as my aunts studs have excellent ground manners. I keep 3 geldings and a mini horse in the same pasture with my stud and they all get along great.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patty (Nov 11, 2012)

Mixed feelings on this. I have never thought about if I was pro rodeo or not. These pics do not really impress me at all. But they could just be pics that were taken for this purpose. I have never really watched a rodeo that close. I guess if they are injurying or hurting the animals I would have to be dead set against it. But if they treat the animals fairly and they are not in danger or anything I would have to lean more towards being in favor of it.


----------



## Cheytmo (Nov 10, 2012)

I am pro-rodeo. This is generally a topic I absolutely hate defending because people are so uptight against animals used in rodeo, its ridiculous. I teamrope (2 ropers; one ropes a steer's horns/head and the other ropes the steer's hind legs). In all of my years, I have literally seen ONE steer have it's leg broken. This SPORT is historically one of the oldest and most traditionally observered and participated in. Rodeo stems from working ranches, many of the events were transformed from ACTUAL techniques used on farm and ranches...even to this day.

Bulls and horses ARE bred to buck. I feel like this topic is hypocritical...especially since many people on this site do use their dogs to pull (which I am also OK with). You can strain your animal by having them pull.

This is where my arguement ends. In conclusion, the animals involved in rodeo are very seldom hurt or killed. With animals rights...its always one extreme or the other. You like that hamburger don't you? Guess how it came about?!


----------



## Cheytmo (Nov 10, 2012)

Jaws101 said:


> I have to disagree with the statement that ranchers treat their animals like gold. I live next to these cowboy folk. So far, I have watched multiple horses die in their care, one horse was gored and they stitched it up themselves and made it continue to work, I've seen the horses so lame that they sway to just to stay on their feet, I gave one of the horses bute just to take away some of the pain. They have no shelters, their feet are never done, the horses run from their owners when they see them coming. Not once have I seen a vet there. They are back yard breeders, they just studded out a stallion whom is sterile. But they do not know he is sterile apparently. His testicles haven't dropped and the stallion is probably 5. If their testicles do not drop, the sperm dies. I've watched them literally run their horses into the ground until they can't move. They abuse their animals, they kick them, hit them, choke them and so on. To top it all off the last incident was when they put weaned babies with the adult geldings, and the one filly was attacked. She was lucky to survive. Again living conditions are horrible, they also keep there stallions in to short of fences. Stallions need to be kept in 6ft or higher fencing. There fences are 4ft at best. One of their damn stallions jumped the fence into our yard and raped my mare. I was just about ready to rip off their heads. They also tend to keep 12-15 horses on there 1 acre property.
> 
> These people also do backyard rodeo's. The animals suffer the abuse of a normal rodeo, just this time the cowboys are all drunk. It spooks our animals and to be honest the rest of us all look on in disgust.
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong...many of your findings are true. But just like any other subject - there are good and there are bad. Rodeo have always been the same - people just get more money and the cowboys & cowgirls keep getting better at what they do.

In my opinion, feel free to be offended. My horse was a pet and do not get me wrong, I loved him. But he was considered my equiptment when it came to roping. If he was hurt or had a bruised foot...I left him at home - no problem and DID have another horse to use. If I would of had to put him down, I would have. I grew up in a small ranchy-town. My opinion on animals are far different from those who grew up in cities or in a home without large breeds.

I hate that many people see disciplining a horse as abuse. If my horse acts up, I don't have a problem correcting him. A spur to the side, a tap with my rope reminds him that he can't do that. With a horse, especially an animal that has a brain like a sponge and very intelligent - you have to educate constantly. NOW! I have seen something so extreme as a guy whipping a horse with a chain...that is intolerable!!

Not all of the "Rodeo Family" are dicks.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Kenaii said:


> Honestly, I don't know enough about rodeo to form an opinion. I do know that most animal lovers like to call just about any sport involving animals and hard physical activity cruel. Horse Races, Hog hunting, greyhound racing, earthdog trials, weight pulling. I think you get the point.


:goodpost: THAT exactly!!!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Cheytmo said:


> Don't get me wrong...many of your findings are true. But just like any other subject - there are good and there are bad. Rodeo have always been the same - people just get more money and the cowboys & cowgirls keep getting better at what they do.
> 
> In my opinion, feel free to be offended. My horse was a pet and do not get me wrong, I loved him. But he was considered my equiptment when it came to roping. If he was hurt or had a bruised foot...I left him at home - no problem and DID have another horse to use. If I would of had to put him down, I would have. I grew up in a small ranchy-town. My opinion on animals are far different from those who grew up in cities or in a home without large breeds.
> 
> ...


I agree. My best buddy is one of my geldings. He weighs in at around 2200 lbs and if I didn't correct him he would trample me. I have no problem popping him with a rope if he acts up. It takes a lot more pressure with an animal that size to get attention than with a different animal. So a lot of times things may look worse than they are. I've seen horses that were mistreated and its not been at the rodeo.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

